# Are bull eyes bad eyes??



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi

Is bull eye just a superficial 'defect' or does it affect the pigeon's eyesight?

Why do they always advertise the eye colour/clarity when advertising racing pigeons??


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

bull eye is in most cases caused through a lack of pigment in the eye, Caused by pied or whitening genes. So is superficial as far as I know

Racing pigeon fanciers talk about the eye if they believe in a system called eye sign, Some racing fanciers believe they can tell about an eyes good and bad qualities from looking at its eye so they refer to the eye as being clear amongst other things.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Ah that's a relief, thanks 

Just bought this gorgeous girl on impulse and only noticed her dark eyes when I got home. She's also a 2013 bird so I don;t know if they might lighten as she gets older.

But with the white on her face I'm pretty sure they are bull eyes.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*beautiful young lady*

pretty girl


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

nabisho said:


> pretty girl


Thanks 

Love at first sight


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

See how she has the white around the eyes, That same lack of pigment has carried through to her eye colour as well. It will not lighten with age.


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> See how she has the white around the eyes, That same lack of pigment has carried through to her eye colour as well. It will not lighten with age.


ok, thanks. Thought so.

Just wondered since the young ringnecks have brown/black eyes that lighten and then go red.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Bull eyes*

Bull eyes are just a variation. Some show breeds require other color eyes. There is no evidence that eye sign is accurate. So all those detailed photos of eyes are investing but no scientific evidence that racing ability can be judged through eye exams.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Eye Sign theory isn't scientific and logical one. Eye signs tell about health and other desired qualities. Physical health+eye sign could help tell a pigeons tale but one can't always completely rely on it.
Some call it bogus while other experienced fanciers call it reliable. Some say that they can even tell by looking into the eye of a pigeon that on what type of day it could perform well- hot,rainy,sunny,stormy etc
In my experience, this theory is partially effective.its a gamble

Does anyone remember that show on Taiwan's Pigeon Game on ngc in which that guy bought a pigeon for 2800US dollars, his eye sign expert friend was also sure about that pigeon but.... Pigeon didn't live up to their expectations...


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't believe in that If I have Blue eyes that doesn't mean I am smarter or any way better than other person just because of the eye color!


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Abdulbaki said:


> I don't believe in that If I have Blue eyes that doesn't mean I am smarter or any way better than other person just because of the eye color!


certainly not. but with many animals eye colour, esp blue can be a sign of 'weakness' - more likely to be or go blind. Especially cats and dogs.

I am glad with pigeons it is just a superficial colouring.

Actually on that note, can pigeons have blue eyes??


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

LisaNewTumbler said:


> Actually on that note, can pigeons have blue eyes??


I don't think so ...


----------



## Doig (May 18, 2013)

She is gorgeous!

Bulls eye or not, if you ever put her eyes against the suns beam and compare it to a non bull eye pigeon. Both the pigeons eye's still have the same rings and iris muscles. 

I believe some one told you that fanciers/racers like lighter colored eye pigeons b/c they are easier to look and reason upon. To be honest, I believe that is true, but over all... your hen is 100% capable of being the next winner in the next season race if given good training just like some one else's pigeon that has a lighter iris color. 

: )


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

Doig said:


> She is gorgeous!
> 
> Bulls eye or not, if you ever put her eyes against the suns beam and compare it to a non bull eye pigeon. Both the pigeons eye's still have the same rings and iris muscles.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

